# Hello future friends!!



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello!

Im just going to wing it so to speak here. I seem to be better that way so here goes nothing....

Im a 40 y/o woman that is still madly in love with my husband. I simply adore my horse, pony and donkey. I call them the Golden Girls because not one of them are younger than 25. So GG for short if you will. I really like messing with my flowers. I dont have much of a green thumb but I do try. 😉

I enjoy horseback riding but as of late with this Covid.....its really making it near impossible. When this first started I lost my balance and fell off and my mare left me in the dust. So after that I decided to take it cool with riding. Not only because I always ride alone but because I got hurt on top of it. I had my cell on me and called my hubby to come get me...I didn't want to do the walk of shame back home. Lol. 

So I am lookin forward to having my questions answered in as many ways as possible and maybe putting my experiences to use to help others. That and of course I want to look at everyone's ponies and meet some like minded people.

Take care and Chat soon!!!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! I like the title of your post, and you WILL find friends here. We love pics, so I look forward to seeing the Golden Girls pictures. Sympathies on your recent unplanned dismount, hope there were no serious injuries. I'm currently horseless, lost my beautiful boy in Feb. 2019. My generous friend and neighbor lets me ride a couple of her horses whenever I want and I can also do groundwork with a couple of them so I do get in horse time. Plus a friend here on the forum camps near where I live from time to time, and invites me to come ride with her at those times. I'm the very blessed recipient of generous friends! 

Fay


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!! :wave:



Can't wait for you to join in our discussions, share of yourself and learn about us through our written contributions.
You'll like it here...
Enjoy!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

mslady254

Sorry to hear about boy.😢 Its never easy and you do always miss them.

Thats extremely nice of the others to help you with your horsey fix. Ive been there too and it sucks. I hope to find some good friends on here. That part is lacking in my life. My husband is an avid animal lover but he is not the riding type. I always tell him he is too top heavy. Lol. He agrees!

Thanks for the warm welcome Mods!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome! I'm sure will get lots of support and advice here!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome! As said, we do love pictures, so post away.

I laughed at your description of your husband, mine is the same. Animals of all kinds love him (my horses included) but he's really not interested in riding. Though he did take lessons years ago so we could go riding when we were in Ireland on our honeymoon. I don't think he's been on a horse since then (2006), but he's super with helping take care of them here at home.

My main riding horse right now gets a little nervous with trailering so we joke that he's her "emotional support human"- here he is telling her everything is going to be ok when we trailered out to a local ride last summer :grin:









Tell us more about the Golden Girls! I have two retirees (Morgan mares who are 23 and 26, respectively) and my other mare is 13 this year.


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in the process of slowly setting up a Flickr account. So the pics are slowly on there way! Haha. 

It's been a minute since I've been on a forum with people that actually respond! I've found some duds in the past... maybe it was my lack of trying. Either way I'm glad to be at this forum. 

Pics will be soon.....I've archived so many it's like going down memory lane. 
Good night!


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello again!

Here are some pictures of my GG (Golden Girls)

Here are all 3 getting some grass.

Far left is Apache she is 26 this year.

Middle is my very sassy donkey. Appropriately name Sybil. 😂 25

Far right is my semi blind pony Shady. 30+

I got Apache last September and she was on the thin side. She looks much better and I have been working with her. She is going to be my riding partner. Just lightly. So we are both working up our stamina. She has been out of work for many years and I have been quarantined lol.

Sybil is a challenge because she is nothing like a horse. So I had to totally adjust to her. After a year she is still leary of me and just puts up with my antics. She was also rough looking when I got her too. Now shes fat...working on that too.

Shady has been with me the longest. She used to do pony rides. She is also on the plump side. My whole farm is...including the owners. Lol. She is my chow hound. She is not shy about rifling around your pockets for treats. Seriously....but shes so funny. 

Thats my herd. Ill post some better pictures as the time goes on!


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Sybil

When we first got her to this week.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! 

I'm a hoof care practitioner specialising in rehab, who sees way too many foundered horses, so forgive me getting straight to this point... Sybil is not just 'a little tubby' but even given the shaggy coat, her shape says chronic obesity. This puts her at huge risk of insulin resistance related founder, among other health issues. Please look into this if you don't know about it, and get your beasties on a diet. Again, sorry for getting straight into a 'downer' on you but so much better and easier to avoid these things rather than wait & then have to treat.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Awwww, they are lucky to have you. Thanks for the pics! Good changes from the 'then' to the 'now'!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi! Love the GG.

I'll be turning 50 in a few months and am the proud owner of three horses (one is my 15 yr old daughter's horse). Sorry to hear you fell and are uncertain about riding now. I get it - this is something I still REALLY struggle with. I fell off my mare a few times when she spooked badly and ended up with a concussion. I then got myself a youngster who actually has the most quiet mind. But the other day, he tripped at the canter and fell over, landing on my leg. My ankle was banged up, but luckily, nothing's broken. I got right back on and am riding steadily since, but now I worry about that too! Still, I love it too much to give it up just yet. Life is too short to let fear stop you from doing what you love. If you choose not to ride, that's perfectly ok. But if you would like to ride, but are stopping out of fear, then maybe ask yourself whether you'll regret it later. I know I would, so I push through whenever I feel those butterflies and I am getting better and better at it. Maybe you can sign up for lessons on a safe horse for now?


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

loosie said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> I'm a hoof care practitioner specialising in rehab, who sees way too many foundered horses, so forgive me getting straight to this point... Sybil is not just 'a little tubby' but even given the shaggy coat, her shape says chronic obesity. This puts her at huge risk of insulin resistance related founder, among other health issues. Please look into this if you don't know about it, and get your beasties on a diet. Again, sorry for getting straight into a 'downer' on you but so much better and easier to avoid these things rather than wait & then have to treat.


Not being a downer Just helpful and worried about my animals.

2 of the 3 are currently on a diet. All were dewormed today. I also turned my pasture into a dry lot/arena last month because they really don't need it. They get no feed other than beet pulp (soaked) just to put the meds into. The main lot has some grass but its so short that it just keeps them occupied when the hay feeder is empty.

I also soak my hay.
I use slow feeders too. 
No treats.
1st cutting grassy hay. NO ALFALFA, gosh no.
Plus they get trimmed every 7 weeks.

Sybs actually has lost weight too. She was bigger than that. I was looking into getting Wheat hay? Just to keep them busy but no real nutritional value.

What else can I do? I do chase them to get them to sweat every now and then but not nearly enough.


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Acadianartist said:


> Hi! Love the GG.
> 
> I'll be turning 50 in a few months and am the proud owner of three horses (one is my 15 yr old daughter's horse). Sorry to hear you fell and are uncertain about riding now. I get it - this is something I still REALLY struggle with. I fell off my mare a few times when she spooked badly and ended up with a concussion. I then got myself a youngster who actually has the most quiet mind. But the other day, he tripped at the canter and fell over, landing on my leg. My ankle was banged up, but luckily, nothing's broken. I got right back on and am riding steadily since, but now I worry about that too! Still, I love it too much to give it up just yet. Life is too short to let fear stop you from doing what you love. If you choose not to ride, that's perfectly ok. But if you would like to ride, but are stopping out of fear, then maybe ask yourself whether you'll regret it later. I know I would, so I push through whenever I feel those butterflies and I am getting better and better at it. Maybe you can sign up for lessons on a safe horse for now?


A couple years ago I was riding alone off the property and my gelding and I were spooked by a deer. I fell off and he stepped on me. 6 broken ribs and a lacerated liver. Out of work for 8 weeks. Recovered well but took long. Fast forward to April of this year... new horse spooks and I go down again. (Both horses were spinners as they spooked, if that matters) She steps on me too. Inner thigh....still dont have feeling when my thighs rub, Lol. But maybe thats a good thing.

Before this Covid I had full intentions of taking lessons. I just need to ask her again if shes willing to come out here and watch me work with old gal. I want and need lessons. I have lost my mojo over time. We both need the confidence boost. That will be a much welcomed experience. 

Glad your ok. Who would think a young one would be the steady one. Age is just a number. 



mslady254 said:


> Awwww, they are lucky to have you. Thanks for the pics! Good changes from the 'then' to the 'now'!


Thank you!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Big difference between wheat hay and wheat straw. Here wheat, oats and rye are baled same as perennial rye as a winter rolled hay. Wheat straw - the stem remaining after harvest of the grain. It will largely depend on where you are and the primary purpose of the wheat.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

carefreegirl said:


> A couple years ago I was riding alone off the property and my gelding and I were spooked by a deer. I fell off and he stepped on me. 6 broken ribs and a lacerated liver. Out of work for 8 weeks. Recovered well but took long. Fast forward to April of this year... new horse spooks and I go down again. (Both horses were spinners as they spooked, if that matters) She steps on me too. Inner thigh....still dont have feeling when my thighs rub, Lol. But maybe thats a good thing.
> 
> Before this Covid I had full intentions of taking lessons. I just need to ask her again if shes willing to come out here and watch me work with old gal. I want and need lessons. I have lost my mojo over time. We both need the confidence boost. That will be a much welcomed experience.
> 
> ...


Oh no, that sounds painful. Kodak, my mare, is a spinner and a bolter. She spooked badly when we met my son walking the dogs on a trail behind our house. She spun, bolted, and then spun again which sent me flying in the other direction. Spinners are scary, especially when they do it so fast and you don't have time to react! 

I joke to people that if they're looking for a fast, agile mare, they need to come meet Kodak (she's not for sale but I'd let her go to an experienced horse person who would treat her right). She has cat-like reflexes! She's actually a pretty good jumper too, because she's so terrified of touching the pole! Unfortunately, she'd be a disaster in a show ring I think. Much too spooky. 

Hope you get to ride again soon.


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Big difference between wheat hay and wheat straw. Here wheat, oats and rye are baled same as perennial rye as a winter rolled hay. Wheat straw - the stem remaining after harvest of the grain. It will largely depend on where you are and the primary purpose of the wheat.



I'm so sorry I meant barley straw. 🤦🤦

This is what my fellow donkey friends feed in addition with hay. Just to keep them busy and to keep their guts moving.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When the harvest here for grain they spray with round up to mature the crop evenly so nobody that I know of feeds it. Up north though it along with barley and rye (grain) straw where popular for those that needed to have filler.


----------



## carefreegirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I just feed basic straw? Will it hurt her?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Nutritional value is low so I'd add a concentrated ration balancer like Purina Free Balance. Fed by the ounce and doesn't add significant calories. Wheat straw would keep the mouth occupied and tummy full.


----------

